
Show HN: Tell Me What to Do - stroz
http://tmwtd.io/
======
nstart
Fascinating. My hunch is that this could be an amazing way to create an MVP.
Didn't realise you could create typeform forms that support stripe details.
(And for that reason https is probably not required since the stripe details
get sent to an https endpoint separately if I'm not mistaken. In fact the
typeform form probably gets submitted via https). That said, a few small
examples of what could be suggested might make people more willing to pay.
Can't quite say what might be good because I don't live in the areas and
therefore can't use it but my hunch is that it might help. Samples of what
could be done, or some form of social proof could help loads

------
arsalanb
Or just ask a friend who lives there.

This might be a good idea, but I don't see why one should pay for it. It's
like saying "I'll tell you which color dress you should wear. But first, pay
me."

To make a recommendation that is actually worth paying for, you need to know a
little more about the persons taste than you do.

------
ameesdotme
Add HTTPS. Don't be irresponsible.

------
Raed667
Why is this thing asking for my credit card number?

------
m52go
How about you tell me what you're doing before asking me to pay you??

